# Fake coals, IT WORKS!!



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been working on a big Cauldron prop and needed some hot coals for under it. So I have checked out a few Posts about the fake coals ( the one with the christmas lights and the expanding foam) and thought
"OK, that looks EZ and the effect looks OK so I'll Try it"

Well, I'm Stunned! Maybe peoples picture don't do the effect justice but I made my own and it look Amazing! My wife thought I had started a fire in the back yard. I have sat around a fair share of camp fires and this looks VERY real. Now, I in no way think this has anything to do with my abilities, I'm relatively new at this, it's just a great, dork proof idea and a killer prop.... If you have a need for fake coals, that is.

Like I said I have seen a few post about it but I'm not sure about who's Idea it was first but it's a good one. Thanks.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like you are pretty happy about it and we need pictures!


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did you use LED lights, or an incandescent strand? Because I have a few strands of orange lights, but they're not LED. I was just wondering if they work just as well...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Really, all that build up and nooooooo pictures.
A short how-to would be nice too. I need some coal for my skelly BBQ.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> Really, all that build up and nooooooo pictures.
> A short how-to would be nice too. I need some coal for my skelly BBQ.


Complete How To:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104396-how-cold-burning-coals.html


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Love your enthusiasm and excitement at this cool effect Eeeekim!!!

I too did this for my stirring witch cauldron prop... Here are a couple pics... Distance and close up shots...

I don't mean to highjack the thread either! 

How does your look? Share pics!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow, I got Christmas lights today to build that very thing. Looks great MrGrimm!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link abaron13 and the photos Mcgrimm


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Instead of using just plain orange lights, I'm planning on using some orange and purple "twinkle lights". The purple is really light and it kinda looks blue, depending on how you look at it. Anyway, the lights twinkle and blink randomly and it looks like a crackling pile of coals without the foam, so I imagine it will look amazing with this technique! I'll be sure to post some pictures when it's finished.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Here is a pic of my fake coals in action. I still say that one has to see it on a dark night to get the effect. The camera doesn't pic up the darker vs lighter spots very well.










and her is one under my my cauldron.


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

Those look great! I can't wait to get mine done. I have been having the hardest time finding strings of orange LEDs near me. Hopefully I can convince my husband he wants to drive up to the Halloween store to see if they have some.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

La Strega Nera said:


> Those look great! I can't wait to get mine done. I have been having the hardest time finding strings of orange LEDs near me. Hopefully I can convince my husband he wants to drive up to the Halloween store to see if they have some.


Go to Target if you have one close. They have a whole section of Halloween lights.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks awesome, I love this effect. Could you use regular string lights or do they have to be LED? I also have a string of flicker flame lights that I have been putting under my cauldron but I would think that would be too hot. The regular orange string lights dont get that hot, I think I might try it with that.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great! On my list of things to do for next year.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

GrimleeFeindish said:


> Looks awesome, I love this effect. Could you use regular string lights or do they have to be LED? I also have a string of flicker flame lights that I have been putting under my cauldron but I would think that would be too hot. The regular orange string lights dont get that hot, I think I might try it with that.


I picked up a set of orange LED lights that alternately flash. but I think the flashing would be to 'routine'... but it's an option. OH yea: @ walgreens


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Just saw your pics Eeeekim and I love that look!

Did you use the plastic bottle ends in there?

Good job


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I am all over this. We are doing a coven of witches in the cemetery this year and this project will be absolutely perfect. And by perfect I mean cheap and quick. Thanks!!


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

Great job,thanks.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

monty1269 said:


> I picked up a set of orange LED lights that alternately flash. but I think the flashing would be to 'routine'... but it's an option. OH yea: @ walgreens


I just ordered a set of twinkle lights from e3living. One string... 50 5mm LED orange lights... every 4th light twinkles. And right now their shipping is only $5.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Good job, very nice effect.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sweet Im doing a witch next year I will definitely be using this idea VERY COOL!!!


----------



## thebrainyscientist1 (Sep 17, 2011)

abaron13 said:


> Complete How To:
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/104396-how-cold-burning-coals.html


how did you light the inside of your cauldron up, did you use green led light strings or a spot lamp?


----------



## SpankyBaby (Oct 6, 2011)

That looks awesome!!...My experience this year with expanding foam sucked to say the least!.lol..Every can I bought, the valve thingy broke!...I was like wth?...I think where I bought it, they had a bad batch, but they did refund my money, so that was a plus!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

ooooh! I love this effect so much. Bought the lights in the fall and plan to get the actual prop done as soon as I have backstory for it. Nerdy details! Yea!

I reeeeallly like this, every single time I see it. Bravo.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

*dusts off this thread*

I am leery of fire hazards ... (Lost almost everything in a fire 5 years ago). I bought flicker flame bulbs today and want to know what you guys think about the safety of this project. I see someone else commented on this, but I couldn't get a real feel for it. 

My set up will be in a fireplace in my home, but its a permanently sealed fireplace, so if it goes up, we are in trouble. Only want to "burn" for one party, one night. Thoughts on flicker flame lights under Great Stuff?

Edit: Great Stuff's website says it is combustible at 240+ degrees but I have little concept of how hot a bulb would get when insulated by foam for 6 hours.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Eeeekim said:


> I have been working on a big Cauldron prop and needed some hot coals for under it. So I have checked out a few Posts about the fake coals ( the one with the christmas lights and the expanding foam) and thought
> "OK, that looks EZ and the effect looks OK so I'll Try it"
> 
> Well, I'm Stunned! Maybe peoples picture don't do the effect justice but I made my own and it look Amazing! My wife thought I had started a fire in the back yard. I have sat around a fair share of camp fires and this looks VERY real. Now, I in no way think this has anything to do with my abilities, I'm relatively new at this, it's just a great, dork proof idea and a killer prop.... If you have a need for fake coals, that is.
> ...


I used this technique last year. It is awesome. It looks completely real, and it was easy to do.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

katemsingleton said:


> *dusts off this thread*
> 
> I am leery of fire hazards ... (Lost almost everything in a fire 5 years ago). I bought flicker flame bulbs today and want to know what you guys think about the safety of this project. I see someone else commented on this, but I couldn't get a real feel for it.
> 
> ...


 Stay away from the incandescent bulbs. You are going to embed these in Great Stuff foam and the bulbs will not last. Get orange LED lights instead. You should be able to find them in the Halloween sections of most stores about now. Either those, or get LED rope lights. LEDs last a very long time, do not give off any heat, and use much less electricity.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Hmmm... I have a set of orange LEDs that flash (or not) that I was originally going to use but picked up the flicker incandescent on a whim thinking they'd look more real. I'm afraid you're right about it all though. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Besides, everyone is getting great results with the LEDs so why risk incandescent anyway.

Now where to use these flicker flame bulbs... or do I return them at 10 bucks a string full price and get something better? hmmm...


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

Bookmarked, awesome effect! My caldron last year used red clusters of xmas lights with sticks covering them. It turned out pretty good and as we say "it good from far, but far from good" . This is def a better way. Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good job ..that will work for my creeeeeps..( when i get a round to it ) thanks


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

TNathe said:


> Bookmarked, awesome effect! My caldron last year used red clusters of xmas lights with sticks covering them. It turned out pretty good and as we say "it good from far, but far from good" . This is def a better way. Thanks!


Indeed. The GS w/LED lights looks great even close up.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

i've seen some complaints that the directional light o the LEDs causes some brightness issues.. anybody tried this technique over a mirror? I wonder whether that will help spread the light better...


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice. I've got a furnace to build in the next week or two. This looks perfect.

Think I'll add some tubes to pump fog through, like smoke.


----------

